# Perch fishing on the St Mary's river



## kbreck (Jul 25, 2004)

Looking for info on the perch fishing in the St Mary's river


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

What area of the river are you thinking about? I have done good on the back side (North) of Lime Island for Perch.


----------



## tiny31699 (Jul 30, 2006)

do you have your own boat?


----------

